# Winter Shelters



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone know a good idea for a winter shelter for your ferals?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I haven't thought about this becasue the ferals I care for live on my in-laws' property and there are quiete a few barns, and where are barns there is straw. I cannot do any better - although I wish I could. They have done pretty well this way for years though.
Lotocats has better arrangements for her kitties. I think her shelters for the her feral kitties are also heated!!! How nice is that!
I also stuck up with warm blankets and comforters from Goodwill and place here and there so the kitties have even more protection from the winter cold.
Although I like winter I cannot wait till it's over because I don't want the kitties to suffer from the cold. I know I am possibly overreacting but I cannot help it.


----------



## cathy.lynn (Nov 23, 2005)

flash77x said:


> Anyone know a good idea for a winter shelter for your ferals?


Hi, I have an old table 3'x4' that I cover in 2-3 sheets of heavy plastic. The plastic is held down by bricks, rocks, etc. I have a little slit for the door and for putting in the food and water. I use pink insulation board (Home Depot) and/or hay as flooring.

cathy.lynn


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There are some great ideas here, if you haven't found one you like. 

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*feral shelters*

tho I realize this reply is late in coming, I thought you would like to know how my bf made shelters for "our"ferals. He took a large plastic storage bin w/lid, and an Omaha steak styrofoam cooler...............the cooler fit inside the bin---packed insulation between cooler and bin "walls"...also, cut "doors" in each bin and cooler---with the doors matched up for access, he then made a hallway so cats are not breathing insulation when they come and go.....then, he made an "awning" out of part of a plastic detergent bottle-and attached to front of shelter doorway with hot glue--so rain/snow cannot get into shelters---we check the straw(inside shelter) once a month---it is always dry and clean--only cost ten bucks to make each shelter---found styrofoam coolers on the curb on trash pick-up day--we now have three shelters in place for our ferals...............also, successfully homed one (got him neutered first)and there is one more who is a candidate for adoption---


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*try this*

I made a house out of two large tubberwares. One inside the other. I put insulation on the sides, back and top, this way the cats go right in without touching the insulation. Then caught a hole, put a flap and on the very top glued a piece of solar pool blanket & a blanket for warmth. They seem to love it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds great!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Cheap styrofoam ice chests*

Cheap styrofoam ice chests make great shelters. Turn upside down, cut an entrance at one end. Put to cover and bring on top of that to hold in place. You don't even need bedding. If you want bedding be sure to use only wool or acrylic. Don't use cotton as it holds the moisture and humidity and does not provide warmth.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's what I usually recommend, because a friend who is caring for many ferals uses styrofoam. It's an excellent insulating material.


----------

